# Solved: Batman Arkham Asylum - Random Crashing



## rivo2006 (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi all,

The Eidos website is packed with posts about the game crashing at certain points, such as when a cutscene begins, so the game is known to be quite buggy. But its a different issue for me, as it happens randomly. For that reason Im not sure if its just the game or possibly my system.

What happens is, the game hangs, the ingame music stutters (gets stuck in a loop) screen goes black, usually with some red artefacts. Then my monitor loses the video signal from the graphics card. I have no option then but to reboot the pc.

I have applied the 1.1 patch to the game. Im running the game with Physx turned off as I dont have the required hardware. All my ingame settings are on max, except for AA which is off. Resolution: 1900 * 1200. When the game runs for me, the performance is great. Ingame benchmark reports average FPS of 50.

Im using the latest Forceware drivers for my card, latest DirectX also.
I built my system last June and it has been faultless with every game Ive installed on it up until Batman. Never a glitch with Far Cry 2, and Ive just completed Call of Duty Modern Warfare with no hiccups of any kind. My system is well cooled with 3 large case fans.
Here are the specs:

Cooler Master CM 690 - ASUS P6T Deluxe V2 - Intel Core&#8482; i7 Quad 920 - Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1600MHz 6GB CL7 - Western Digital VelociRaptor 150GB - Thermaltake Toughpower 850W - Nvidia Geforce 8800GT 512mb - Vista Premium 64 bit

Im not at home right now to post a DXDIAG report, but if anyone thinks its necessary, I will do later on.

Hopefully someone can point me in the right direction.


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

Most likely you video card is overheating... (I also have the game and I can say that it really crunches numbers with the GPU)

Download hwmonitor from my signature below and run in the backround while playing batman then post your max temps... (only play for 5 minutes)

If you are overheating (85 Celsius and above) simply download the tool below install it.. and then crank up your fan to 100% before gaming....

Just make sure to set it back down to 40% when your done....

Also with the 8800 you should really disable phyx support, as this will give a you a large fps bump and lower the temperature drastically...

http://www.nvidia.com/object/nvidia_system_tools_6.05.html


----------



## rivo2006 (Oct 17, 2005)

Do you mean its enough to just have Physx off in the Batman game launcher or actually switch it off in the nvidia control panel?


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

I would turn it off through the control panel...


----------



## rivo2006 (Oct 17, 2005)

Ok cheers for that. I'll give this a try when I can


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey Hey somone esle is still using a 8800gt too, anyway peck1234 85 celcius is not overheating nvidia said it themselves that aslong as it stays under 100 it doesnt damage anything, also to the creater of this thread you should download ati tool yes it works with nvidia once you install it launch it and go into the settings, then on the dropdown menu go to tempurature monitoring and set update every 10 seconds to update every 1 second. then play the game for around 10 mins then quit it go back to the temperature settings and at the bottom it should tell you your max temp.(min/max/avg) like i said around 90 is normal.
But as i see peck already told you to get a temperature monitor so yeah....anyway....
Also im guessing your overheating because i run it at all max with no AA or physx at 1680x1050 at around 30-40 fps my system, 
Intel core 2 2.66ghz e6750 
2gbs ddr2 1066mhz
8800gt 512mb. 
and my temp never goes over 90C. 
Anyway also if the problem starts i suggest you hit your system reset button to avoid damaging your hardware.


----------



## rivo2006 (Oct 17, 2005)

Ok, Ive been playin the game solid for 2 hours now and no problem whatsoever. Looks like you were on the money Peck1234! 

Its weird cos I always thought this kind of problem would only occur if you were pushing the gpu beyond its stock settings. I havent, and its still overheating and crashing! I expected the game just to be slow. I guess it could have something to do with Batman being alittle buggy anyway.

Again, thanks for you great help. :up: I can now play the game with no annoying crashes!


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

your very welcome... 

Please mark solved


----------

